# 1953 M38A1 CDN history search



## Guest (27 May 2002)

Could any vets out there help me in trying to research the service history of this jeep. I have had help from many, OMVPA, Maple Leaf-Up and others but I‘m still missing a couple of key pieces.
I have recently found a 1953 M38A1 CDN in original condition( January 15 delivery) I lifted off some OD paint and found the CAR numbers under the doors 53-32330 , Central Command decal on the rear corner and underneath that, the 1st Canadian Inf Div yellow maple leaf on red.
On the left front fender it appeaars to be a White 7 on red background, its a guess, not much paint left. One of the questions remaining is 2574 was on the hood front. 2574/30 is on the rear. After removeal of the 2574 on the hood front, there was a 1810 stenciled. These two numbers, 1810 then later 2574 or 2574/30 would mean what? And any ideas on how to track them?
I have had much appreciated input from many across Canada but I‘m hopeing that someone here will be able to help out.
Does anyone remember working with vehicals of this vintage or know where any links to Canadian photos might be?
Ottawa(museum) and the DND have provided no help.
T hanks in Advance


----------



## Harry (27 May 2002)

Can‘t offer much help with the numbers, but I do know a chap with vintage original parts in their original crates, including several winterization packages.


----------



## rceme_rat (27 May 2002)

Try contacting the museum at CFB Borden.  There is a heavy maintenance influence there since the EME School is located at the base.  Since all vehicles go through maintenance when being introduced or removed from service, you might find someone who would be able to identify the missing information classes from old records -- or who could put you in touch with an old maintainer.

Good luck.


----------



## Mark Schiller (27 May 2002)

Try this site seems to be a bit of information and a contact for your questions.

* http://www.clic.net/~belzjean/Page%201%20en.html *


----------



## Michael Dorosh (27 May 2002)

Fred Olsen is one dude to talk to, connected with CFB Borden; he gave me a tour of the museum last summer.  You can contact him through the Maple Leaf Up messageboard, or email Geoff Winnington-Ball at MLU and ask him to forward a message.


----------

